# Guide book for inexperienced wife?



## Farj (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm looking for a good, informative book for my wife. Sort of a guide book for sex. My wife is an avid reader and picks things up better by reading them. She is very inexperienced sexually. She's also very shy about discussing sex.

She needs something pretty basic. I've only recently learned she doesn't know the terms for most of her genital parts. 

It should be something positive and encouraging. Preferably not with a religious slant.

Can anyone offer any suggestions?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Sex-For-Dummies-Ruth-Westheimer/dp/047004523X


----------

